# Massad Ayoob's 5 things to do after involved in a shooting



## ArmyCop

Last night's Personal Defense TV segment (Aug 22, 07) had Massab Ayoob tell what the most important 5 things to remember after\if involved in a self defense shooting.
I remember him saying it's pretty good if you are the first to call the Police - helps them see you as the victim - but I can't remember all 5 things he talked about in order.
Anyone here see it and remember - please post.

Thanks....


----------



## ArmyCop

Someone on another forum posted this answer:

Personal Defense's Massad Ayoob - what to do after a self defense shooting:
Hoping and Assuming you survived...

1. Call 911
2. Officer this person attacked me, I will sign the complaint,
3. Officer here is the evidence (knife, gun, ball bat, whatever).
4. Officer these are the witnesses.
5. Officer you will have my full cooperation in 24 hrs after I see my attorney.


----------



## SuckLead

I was also always told, just for good measure, when you dial 911 you should ask for EMS and then ask for the police. Just a simple, "I need EMS and the police." Makes a bit of sense when you think about it.


----------



## propellerhead

The advice I got from a former LEO now lawyer who holds Use Of Deadly Force seminars was:

1. Call 9-1-1. Ask for an ambulance and police. Asking for an ambulance first then police shows the human side of you.

2. Tell the operator "I shot a man that was trying to hurt me". The key words are _shot _(not killed, off'ed, smoked, etc), _man _(not a teenager, child, mo-fo, etc).

3. Give your location and describe yourself. Most likely your description will be relayed to the first responding police officer. It would be to your advantage if the officer has an idea of who is the "good guy".

4. Do not answer the operator's questions for details. You are being recorded so you have to be brief. Say that you are really busy right now but you are willing to stay on the line until police arrive.

5. Speak clearly. This projects the image of being in control and not panic.

6. Do not have your pistol in your hand when the officer arrives. Holster it when you see the car approach. Keep your hands visible from this point forward.

7. Give the officer a brief non-emotional description of the events. Give enough to make the initial police report. He/she needs basic information to decide if you are free to leave, getting a free ride to the police station for more questions, or getting the handcuffs.

8. Avoid giving out too much information. Your emotions will come out and may work against you. Say that you are trying your hardest not to throw up right now and would rather answer questions later. Police officers who have been involved in a shooting will sympathize with this. If you did #7 well, this should not be a problem.

9. Others. Don't argue with witnesses. Don't act aggressively even if you're angry. Move slowly.


----------



## Mike Barham

I hope you guys carry a card with that list in your wallet, because there is no way in hell you'll remember all that right after you shoot someone.


----------



## Revolver

SuckLead said:


> I was also always told, just for good measure, when you dial 911 you should ask for EMS and then ask for the police. Just a simple, "I need EMS and the police." Makes a bit of sense when you think about it.


Not really since EMS isn't authorized on scene until the police arrive and give the OK. If the dispatcher hears "shooting" or "shot", there will be EMS anyway.


----------



## thinktwice

I did not see the segment with Massad Ayoob,s advice. However I have read some of his articles in the past. They are very informative. I have a friend that is a criminal defence attorney. His advice is to first call 911 if you are composed enough to do so. ( alot of times people involved in a tramatic situation/confrontation are unable to talk at all) When Law Enforcement arrives,make sure you have secured your weapon, and tell them you were afraid you were going to be killed, and are willing to cooperate 100% as soon as your attorney is present. At this point you remain silent period.


----------

